# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Homelessness

## L

Hey Guys,

I am just looking to see if any of you have had experiences with homelessness - Directly or indirectly. I am studying it at the moment in relation to mental health but I am interested in any personal stories you wish to share. How it happened, what you experience/d and how you got out of it. It would be much appreciated. What helped you and what didn't. Also any opinions on this topic are welcome.

Thank you and Take care
J.x

----------


## Chantellabella

I was homeless for 3 years from age 15-18. Ran away from home at 15. Pm me anytime with questions.

----------


## Misssy

I bet a lot of people don't know that some homeless shelters charge fees to people to stay there.

----------


## L

> I bet a lot of people don't know that some homeless shelters charge fees to people to stay there.



How do you feel about this?

----------


## Misssy

well I have seen people get kicked out of homeless shelters because they couldn't pay the fee to stay there....one time I was in line at a grocery store and 3 women in front of me were talking about this man who was begging outside and how he had a brace on his leg so he must have money or else he wouldn't have health insurance etc. What they were saying was so weird and ignorant the truth is they don't know and also I don't know how he got the leg brace

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, there's a good possibility that I'm going to lose my home and my cats within the next 2 months, so I may be able to give you first hand experiences again. I'm quitting my job in about 5 weeks and if I don't find one between now and then, I have to get rid of my home.  ::(:   I just can't take the abuse anymore from my boss. What's worse is now I don't have any protection for me or the kids. It sucks to work for an organization of complacent people who don't care enough to do something about abuse. I have to protect myself from it and if leaving is my only option, then I have to. Oh well. Onto to filling out more applications.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I know my mother was homeless for a period of time when I was a baby although I don't know the details. She has been either on or below the poverty line pretty much her entire life. If I wasn't living with her right now I'd be homeless as I'm not that confident in my own personal survival instinct being strong enough to force me to get my [BEEP] together. Maybe the real threat of homelessness would be what I'd need to stop living such an unproductive, stagnant life, but that would be quite a gamble to take. I'd rather just try to get my life in order before having to be faced with such a situation. Sometimes even when you work hard you just get some [BEEP] thrown your way that screws everything up, though—no guarantee of not having to deal with homelessness at some point either way. I suppose that's one area where being isolated like I am has a huge drawback, as you don't have a support network of really close friends or family to fall back on when you're down and out.

Sorry to hear about the bullshit you've been having to deal with lately, chantellabella. I hope things start looking up for you soon.

----------


## Still Waters

> Well, there's a good possibility that I'm going to lose my home and my cats within the next 2 months, so I may be able to give you first hand experiences again. I'm quitting my job in about 5 weeks and if I don't find one between now and then, I have to get rid of my home.   I just can't take the abuse anymore from my boss. What's worse is now I don't have any protection for me or the kids. It sucks to work for an organization of complacent people who don't care enough to do something about abuse. I have to protect myself from it and if leaving is my only option, then I have to. Oh well. Onto to filling out more applications.



I know I'm repeating myself,but in a situation that's abusive yet issues are ignored by HR -I'd consider talking to a lawyer.

----------


## Misssy

In my opinion work places are harsh, pretty much people can see the same behavior as school-bullying...the only difference is by the time people are adults we are all expected to have developed some kind of coping mechanism for it. This is life. The human resource person where I work literally goes around telling people she is going to "smack them around a bit".. as if it's funny. She is a very big, loud and unprofessional person. Kind of annoys me that people like that even get paid considering she sucks at her job--but the company like her

----------


## Chantellabella

> I know I'm repeating myself,but in a situation that's abusive yet issues are ignored by HR -I'd consider talking to a lawyer.



I called a lawyer and he never called back. I don't think a lawyer wants to take on an entire city government. The only thing that will stop the abuse of the kids is if their parents start complaining to the director or city about their treatment. No more secrets. I hope the parents ream them. My mistake over the years was that when the parents complained about how she spoke to them, I smoothed it over. I was so afraid of her anger towards me, that I would calm the parents and apologize to them for her behavior. Big mistake. I should have given the parents the director's card and said "have at him." Or better yet, scream at the city mayor.  

They know if they wrongfully fire me, I can sue, so for now, they're just watching any little mistake I make to find some reason to get rid of me. I'm an annoyance to them now because I speak up against hurting the kids and I ask for decency and non-harassment and abuse in the workplace. 

Treating others as punching bags for your unresolved issues is just wrong. 

Sadly, people get away with it all the time because others turn their back when someone is bullied. Look at your schools. The kids who walk away and don't report someone being bullied, are just as guilty. That's what happened during the Holocaust. Yes, Hitler was the bad guy. But what about the people in the world who just acted like it wasn't happening? Aren't they just as guilty? 

The "higher ups" have turned their back because they can. But I'm not going to stand it any longer. I'm standing up for my right to be treated as a human being. To be treated with dignity and for the right of freedom of speech. And if those liberties land me homeless on the street, so be it. 

So when you look at a homeless person, don't assume they're failures or crazy. Don't assume they're a drunk or on drugs. Maybe they have 2 Masters degrees, was someone trying to protect kids in a clueless heartless city government, and no jobs were open at the time. Maybe they just gave up on finding humanity in this inhumane world and chose to just rely on themselves and the air they breathe. 

Thank you guys for listening to my anger, my hurt, and my sadness. 

Cindy

----------


## Misssy

At the moment we have homes Chanty. I have to think about it in the here and now, I've been there done that and I hope to god I don't have to go through it again.

----------

